# DVHC All Breed Health Clinic, Sept. 11, Malvern PA



## Alison (Aug 17, 2008)

Reservations Now Accepted!

￼All Breed Health Clinic
Hosted by:
THE DELAWARE VALLEY HAVANESE CLUB
Date: Sunday, September 11th, 2011
Location:
Canine Creature Comforts 
81 Lancaster Avenue 
Malvern, PA 19355 
(610) 296-8407 

CERF/EYE EXAM:&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......Dr. L. Rubin @ $41.00 each dog
OFA BAER TESTING:&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..............Dr. Ellis Lowe @ $52.00 1st dog&#8230;..$42.00 all other dogs from same owner
OFA CARDIAC AUSCULATATION:. &#8230;&#8230;Dr. J. Buchannan @ $35.00 each dog
CARDIAC DOPPLER/EKG TESTING:&#8230;&#8230;Dr. M. Miller @ $225.00 each dog
MICRO CHIPPING, OFA PATELLA, OFA HIP & ELBOW(w/o anesthesia):&#8230;&#8230;.Dr. Steven Prier
Sugartown Veterinary Hospital (Located 10 minutes from CCC facility)
@Micro chip $40.00.....Patellas $25.00&#8230;..Elbows $55.00&#8230;..Hips $65.00

Pre-registration with payment is required BEFORE September 6th
Walk-ins accommodated if possible.

For more info or an easily printable reservation form, contact:
Marylou: [email protected], or 610-353-1396
Diane: [email protected], or 610-623-6729
_________________________________________________________________
 DVHC All BREED CLINIC reservation form
September 11th, 2011
For More Info- 610 353 1396 or 610 623 6729

Dr. Lionel Rubin Eye Exam for Cerf
OFA CERF exam $41.00 each dog

Dr. Ellis Loew Baer Testing
OFA BAER Testing $52.00 1st dog and $42.00 for any additional dog same owner

Dr. James Buchannan Cardiac Ausculatation
OFA Cardiac ausculatation $35.00 each dog

Dr. Michael S. Miller M.S., V,M.D 
Doppler Echo Ultra Sound ECG: $225.00 each dog

Dr. Steven Prier Sugartown Veterinary Hospital 
Microchips, Patella, Elbows &Hip X-rays (without anesthesia)
OFA Patella exam $25.00 OFA Elbows $55.00 OFA Hips $65.00 Microchips $40.00

BREED 
OF DOG
__________ #______dogs tested for OFA CERF........Total $______
__________ #______dogs tested for OFA BAER........Total $______
__________ #______dogs tested for OFA Cardiac.....Total $______
__________ #______dogs microchipped..................Total $______ 
__________ # _____ dogs tested for OFA Patella......Total $______
__________ #______dogs tested for OFA Elbows......Total $______ 
__________ #______dogs tested for OFA Hips.........Total $______ 
__________ #______dogs for doppler echo u/s & ekg..Total $______

Total submitted for all testing $____________ Your Check #________

Prefer AM / PM (circle one) 
YOU WILL BE CONTACTED FOR AN APPOINTMENT TIME.

NAME________________________ PHONE___________________________

Address ___________________________

Email _____________________________

_________________________________ 
You will save a great deal of time if you go to the offa web site <http://www.offa.org> download the forms you need for your testing. Fill out the forms before you come or bring all AKC registration info with you. We have a limited supply of forms.
You will need AKC #'s for your dog, Sire & Dam and your dog's microchip #.

Make check payable to "DVHC" 
Return form with your check to: 
Marylou Mitchell
3725 Woodland Ave.
Drexel Hill, PA. 19026

The clinic address is: 
Canine Creatures Comforts 
81 Lancaster Ave. 
Malvern, PA. 19355 
610 296 8407

After completing this form - make a copy so that you will have a duplicate for your records


----------

